# Roof Racks



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thule has accessories for each type of bar. Just make sure you get the correct accessory option.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

[/URL] 




Rakes are awesome.I love my thule rack.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, after a hard day of biking,we go to the Sparta-Elroy bike trail, be half awake before driving your car into your garage. Why not install a trailer hitch instead for a bike rack that fits on that. Also mounted my garage sensors at bumper height, kind of dumb to mount those next to the floor. Finger tends to automatically hit the garage door closer when I pull in. Bikes also stop the door from closing.

Actually after some thought, mounted a hidden trailer hitch on my Supra, made in Eau Claire WI, had an overstock on them and got a very good price on it. We also use that car for our kayak, with a short wife, roof is a foot lower. So not only can we carry our kayak, but bikes as well. Roof on that car is like a piece of iron, on the Cruze, more like a piece of tin.


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

this is my Cruze with a SportRacks 1010 on it and my 12 foot kayak


----------



## billbo (Oct 9, 2012)

Any problems or advice for a roof mounted kayak/canoe on the chevy cruze?

Thanks


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

thule all day baby


----------



## Scott82 (Aug 18, 2015)

Can two kayaks fit on the roof of the cruze with the j racks?


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

@ ndsustudent

Here at CARiD, we have lots of Thule bike racks for your Cruze. They are available in different styles to let you take two to four bikes of any type easily.

Check all available options for your specific model year here.

@ Scott82

If you are talking about the J-style Hull-a-Port Thule Kayak carrier, then no. This rack is manufactured to carry just 1 kayak and usually requires only 1 person to load and unload it.


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

A trunk bike rack like allens sports is another solution. With this set up, it is much easier to load and unload the bikes.


----------

